# Alberta Health And Wellness Won't Cover Us Outside Alberta



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

With my wife turning 65 soon, we have been the recipient of a letter and brochure from the Alberta Government's Health and Wellness Blue Cross coverage division welcoming us to free health care in our senior years.

It carries a notice that things like dental and eyeglasses are not covered under the basic plan and seniors should purchase that coverage as an add on. Fair enough.

But what really blew us away was their notice to be sure we purchased travel health insurance. I always did think that was a good idea if one travelled in the US for example to protect ourselves.

Imagine my surprise when I discovered we must purchase travel health insurance coverage to go 250 km down the road to Saskatchewan, or to any other Canadian province. Seems the Alberta advantage ends at the border and I find that disgusting.

Do other provinces restrict health coverage within Canada, but outside the province of residence?


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

Alberta health I thought covered you in another province no questions asked? If I am in Alberta OHIP covers me if I need to see anyone...


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Here in Ontario, out of Province patients have to pay up front and then get reimbursed by their Provincial health care plan. Health insurance would avoid this step and pay for you then get the money from your Provincial health insurance.


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

> Except for physician services in Quebec, claims for insured medically required physician, osteopath and hospital services received elsewhere in Canada are usually billed to the Alberta Health Care Insurance Plan through the Medical and Hospital Reciprocal billing process that exists between jurisdictions. Claims are paid at the standard rates of the province or territory where the services were obtained.


Link

It sounds like basic services are covered. Are you referring to the extended care offered by Blue Cross?


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Wonderful NATIONAL health coverage we have, eh?

The system is so screwed up, and it seems no politician has the cojones to fix the problems.

Nationalize health care and education!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Don, I find this amazing. Our MCP here in NL has had to implement a new card policy with an expiration date. Seems that for the past 15 years, people have moved from the province to other provinces in Canada, and even in the US, and have sent their bills to our provincial health care corportation for full or partial payment. And, to the amazement of all, these bills were paid.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

As far as I recall, that's pretty standard Sinc. Generally, you would be covered but check the details or pay for the insurance just in case.

Canada Health Act - Frequently Asked Questions


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

JumboJones said:


> Here in Ontario, out of Province patients have to pay up front and then get reimbursed by their Provincial health care plan. Health insurance would avoid this step and pay for you then get the money from your Provincial health insurance.


Theoretically - yes.

But have you ever tried to get a nickel back from OHIP?

I have had several occasions where I needed to see a doctor in Quebec - I get the receipt and submit it to OHIP and that's the end of that. No refund of anything ever.

There seems to be a special feud between the Ontario and Quebec Health Care Systems. The clinics here in Ontario where I live will take any provincial health care card *except Quebec*. They have a notice right at the check-in wicket to that effect.
Their argument is that Quebec never pays any of their invoices.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

SINC said:


> With my wife turning 65 soon, we have been the recipient of a letter and brochure from the Alberta Government's Health and Wellness Blue Cross coverage division welcoming us to free health care in our senior years.
> 
> It carries a notice that things like dental and eyeglasses are not covered under the basic plan and seniors should purchase that coverage as an add on. Fair enough.
> 
> ...


Could be worse, SINC, far worse. You could be living under the health insurance regime in the US. Like the elderly couple profiled in Michael Moore's film Sicko, that after working at good jobs their whole life were kicked off their coverage when the husband succumbed to some expensive heart problems and who had to go live in their kids spare room. Or the 75 year-old guy whose insurer wouldn't cover his medication and who had to take a job as a supermarket janitor in his retirement to pay for the drugs he needed to survive. Be grateful you live in "Soviet Canuckistan" ol' buddy.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

krs said:


> Theoretically - yes.
> 
> But have you ever tried to get a nickel back from OHIP?
> 
> ...


Yes my wife was telling me this, doctors refuse to treat patients from Quebec because they wont get paid.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

JumboJones said:


> Yes my wife was telling me this, doctors refuse to treat patients from Quebec because they wont get paid.


The way around this is to go to Emergency in the hospital - but then you have a really long wait.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

That damn socialized healthcare, damn commies... oh, wait a sec.

Ok ok, I got it.

Those damn Albertan Liberals and their government cuts... oh, wait a sec.

Ok ok, I got it.

That damn lack of Alberta Oil revenue... oh, wait a sec.

Ok give me a minute, I'm sure we can somehow blame Liberals or Commie Healthcare or Transfer Payments.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

> Ok give me a minute, I'm sure we can somehow blame Liberals or Commie Healthcare or Transfer Payments.


It's Trudeau's fault. Probably Justin.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Blame those easterns who flood into Alberta and suck dry the social system. Wait, these easterns are skilled workers who have been recruited by Alberta companies to come out there and work. Never mind ............


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

I blame it on us not having national health care. 

It results from provincial governments sometimes being idiotically parochial. There's nothing stopping them from agreeing to all sorts of great national programs, but they choose not to. Some are worse than others for this, but it often just depends on local interests (will we lose some jobs? f**k the nation then). Securities regulation is another one.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

One week ago, we had a medical incident in NB. The OHIP card was accept without question.


----------



## Ravenclaw (Feb 18, 2007)

Last August, when in Halifax, one of the kids got sick and saw a doctor at a medi-centre easily with our Alberta Health Care Card. We didn't have to pay any up front fee. We are also covered by Alberta Blue Cross for most prescription medicines, but since we were out of province, we paid for the drugs out of pocket and were reimbursed later. No problems.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Some Alberta forms and links for out of province health care reimbursement, perhaps.

http://www.ab.bluecross.ca/pdfs/30741.pdf
Alberta Blue Cross - Downloadable forms
Alberta Blue Cross - Individual health and dental plans


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

Most of the provinces have reciprocal agreements which will allow their provincial programs to pay out-of-province doctors based on the local formulary. Except for, you guessed it, Quebec! They insist on paying at a lower rate for out-of-province treatment (or their schedule of fees may be lower, I'm not sure which), the upshot being that most doctors don't want to deal with their Ministry of Health. Who can blame them?

Sinc, I'm sure your Blue Cross coverage is for supplemental coverage, prescription drugs and the like. In that case, most provinces won't pay for out of province costs. I don't think any will cover the full cost of out of country expenses, either!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

You are correct, Chris. I was sent to Halifax from St.John's for major eye surgery which could not be performed here in St.John's. I saw one of the top eye surgeons in Canada. What was amazing was that I saw my eye surgeon on a Tuesday, flew to Halifax on Wednesday, saw Dr. O'Brien on Thursday, who operated on my eye on Friday. I came back to St.John's the middle of next week. The entire cost to me for all of that work was $30.


----------



## nsharon2 (Jan 13, 2013)

I came to Alberta from Quebec. My Quebec card was till good for 2 or 3 months BUT I had to pay up front and I did get reimbursed quickly. After the 2 (or 3) month period I had to have applied and received my Alberta Health Ins. card.


----------

